# How can I know if rabbits are playing or fighting?



## Cristobal (Feb 27, 2012)

I have two sibling baby rabbits and a lop rabbit. The lop rabbit is like 2-3 months old already. I put her to the two baby rabbit's cage. When one of the baby tried to sniff her, the lop chased the baby rabbit around the cage but stopped. I separated them immediately. But i don't know if they are just playing or fighting. Should I just leave three of them together so they can get along? Are they playing or fighting? How can I know?


----------



## Pipp (Feb 27, 2012)

moved this to nutrition and behavior (and deleted the spam in your post). 


sas :expressionless:


----------



## katnanw (Feb 27, 2012)

Cristobal wrote:


> I have two sibling baby rabbits and a lop rabbit. The lop rabbit is like 2-3 months old already. I put her to the two baby rabbit's cage. When one of the baby tried to sniff her, the lop chased the baby rabbit around the cage but stopped. I separated them immediately. But i don't know if they are just playing or fighting. Should I just leave three of them together so they can get along? Are they playing or fighting? How can I know?



Try putting either your lop or baby rabbits in a cage and let them sniff each other. If your baby rabbits are in the cage, leave your lop outside (or in *ANOTHER* cage) to let them get used to each other. if you're worried about them fighting and your baby rabbits getting injured I suggest you try this when they're older?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 27, 2012)

:yeahthat: Didn't sound like play to me. When older rabbits don't get along there is usually a lot of fur flying and some blood.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 27, 2012)

You don't want it to get to the point of actual fighting, so go slow.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 28, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> You don't want it to get to the point of actual fighting, so go slow.



Definitely take it slow. Though your lop is only a couple months older than your babies, he is the older bunny. I would keep him in a crate next to the new ones and let them sniff each other through the bars. I wouldn't just let them get along together. One thing about bunnies, if they don't like one another, they won't just fight, they go for the kill. It's just hard wired. 

Going slow is the best bet to get them to get along. 

Wishing you all the luck.

K


----------

